# Transformer un clavier querty en azerty



## Foof (24 Février 2011)

Hello,

Je possède un MacBook Blanc (Early June 2009), d'ancienne génération donc que je souhaite vendre. Seulement, il a subi le poids des années et surtout ce f**kin' défaut du top case du macbook blanc : en effet il a des fissures de partout et c'est pas joli joli, surtout quand on souhaite le vendre.

Ayant déjà changé le top case moi même, y'a aucun problème pour cela. Seulement au niveau du prix, un topcase avec clavier qwerty est beaucoup plus abordable qu'un topcase azerty.

Je me demandais donc, s'il était possible d'acheter un topcase qwerty, puis de remplacer les touches par celles de l'azerty (elles sautent pas trop difficilement non?). Est-ce qu'une fois branché, le clavier sera reconnu comme un vrai clavier azerty avec les accents de notre belle langue de molière et tout et tout ?

Merci de m'éclairer sur le sujet


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2011)

Foof a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je possède un MacBook Blanc (Early June 2009), d'ancienne génération donc que je souhaite vendre. Seulement, il a subi le poids des années et surtout ce f**kin' défaut du top case du macbook blanc : en effet il a des fissures de partout et c'est pas joli joli, surtout quand on souhaite le vendre.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-ma...contre-touches-qwerty-macbook-pro-446191.html surtout post 5.
Ce n'est pas gagné.


----------

